# Angelwax H2GO



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Was thinking of trying Gtechniq G1 and waiting on a longer term feedback from rojer386 to see how his recent application lasts. Used some H2GO on the MX5 last week and forgot just how good it is on a cost / ease of use comparison. I've tried a few glass sealants and keep going back to this so wonder how much better G1 is other than durability?

Attached a quick video this is about a week after application having just washed the car and was rinsing it when I saw the results.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Plenty of reviews and videos available regarding G1 bud.
Proper pain to remove if not applied properly tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Plenty of reviews and videos available regarding G1 bud.
> Proper pain to remove if not applied properly tho
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I just wonder if it's worth the hassle given how easy H2GO is. I know you need to make sure G1 is applied correctly and it can be a PITA if not done right whereas H2GO is applied left for a few minutes and buffed off. Job done :lol:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I didn't really get on with g1, too much hassle to remove, h2go is the one I keep going back to and get about 4-5 weeks from an application (prep is the key). Currently testing car chem's glass sealant and it's also very good.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Having used both and more recently G1, I can see good and bad points for both. Believe it or not it hasn't rained all that much since I've applied G1 to my car but certainly when rinsing it looks to be performing really well.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a G1 user who is using H2go at the moment.
I'm in 2 minds after using it for a few months.
At first I was hooked, cheaper and so much easier to apply than G1 but then realised it's only lasting a few weeks on the screen, side windows are fine. Problem I've had over winter is getting the right weather to reapply it.

If I had a garage I could get car in it would be fine, I'm now thinking about using h2go and then G1 on the screen about October time to cover the Winter. 

Both make de-icing the car so much easier though.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I really like using G Techniq G5 I find it lasts really well, barely gets any mentions on here and its quite cheap.

Also like how easy it is to use apply and remove.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Angelwax H2GO really is good stuff! So effortless to use! 

It's monsoon rain season now where I am at the top of Australia (we've had over 500ml of rain in the last 2 weeks alone!), so a decent windscreen coating is a must to be able to see!

I just did the windscreen on my WRX again on the weekend. First coat I left on for 30 min, came off effortless. Second coat I left on for over 2 hours and it still came off effortless. 

The actual performance is really really good, better than a lot of other windscreen coatings I've tried. The longevity is pretty decent too, I easily get a month or two out of it before I get the feeling I need to reapply. Even better longevity with Angelwax Clarity in the washer bottle. :thumb:


----------



## TripleD (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm getting quite a bit of wiper judder with H2go, anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> I'm getting quite a bit of wiper judder with H2go, anyone else experiencing this?


Try cleaning your wipers with some APC then apply H2go to a microfiber and apply to the wiper


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

joe_con19 said:


> Try cleaning your wipers with some APC then apply H2go to a microfiber and apply to the wiper


Just reading this, I have just put angel wax h20 on the windscreen along with a set of new Bosch aerotwin wiper blades, I at 1st thought wiping the wipers over with the Angel wax then I thought wipers are designed to wipe the water off the windscreen in a downward and upward direction, surely putting the angel wax on the blades themselves would make the water slide along the blade and go outwards off the end of the blades in a high storm would the blades be able to cope with that much water going along the blade and off the ends?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

G1 is in a different league for durability and is about the only thing I can get to last on the windscreen. It's on the car over a year now and still performing like new.

Used H2GO on a family member's car on Friday for the first time and was impressed, but if it's only getting 4-6 weeks durability on a windscreen that's too much faff. Do it right and do it once IMO.

G5 seems to be in-between and hates water more than any detailing product I've seen. I use it to boost G1 on my side and rear windows just because I have it to use up.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I put some H2GO on our cars a few weeks ago I think it was (first time using). I'm losing track of the weeks under this lock down. Be interesting to see how long it lasts even though we are literally not using the cars. I also put it on the shower screen in the bathroom for more of a test.... as you do. 😂


----------



## Danny_T (Feb 11, 2015)

Last done the missis car 4 months ago, and it’s still hydrophob-tasic, I have found if you can get hold of those blue paper towels, that’s the best to remove it after applying as microfibre can be a bit of an arm ache to buff off. I apply it with a make up cotton pad, always product on pad never on glass, 2 coats, some on wipers aswell after cleaning with bilt hamber apc. Not tried the G1 heard mixed reviews but once my h2go has used up I’ll buy some and decide.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had about 9 months from the H2GO on my 175k daily driver which sits outside all the time.

Screen thoroughly cleaned, shampoo'd, clayed, machine polished with CarPro Ceriglass on a Rayon Pad, cleaned with Angelwax Vision.
Then H2go applied to a makeup type applicator pad. Left 30 mins, then applied a 2nd coat.
Left for hours, probably overnight I think.
Then removed with blue garage paper towel and final buff with a clean new microfibre.

Just done the Clio a couple of weeks back.
Beading is great.

I've used G5 before too for a few years.

H2go is just easier to apply and cleaner.

Never bothered with G1 as H2go/G5 are so easy to apply and you can't really mess them up


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using H20 for a few years, nearly finished my second bottle, on our 2 cars.
My car - in the winter time I can see upto 3 months on my windscreen, also great as the frost and snow is easier to clear.
My wife's car about 4 weeks in the winter time, but she clears her windscreen about 3 times a day with a strong winter mix of screenwash.

I find H2O easy to apply, use a micofibre cloth to apply over the windows, wait 10 minutes and buff off and reapply.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Seeing as I started this thread 3 year ago back in 2017 and it's been resurrected for some reason thought I'd reply :lol:

As much as I like h2go I've moved on to carbon collective platinum glass which I find even easier to apply with a similar if not longer durability.

I did last apply h2go though to my shower screen and house windows so it's lasting well on them :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a quick question,what you guys cleaning your screen with before applying H2GO,I see their is kits on eBay with Angelwax vision to clean screen first but it seems a expensive product just to clean screen.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

H2go is a great product, i like it..Mitchell & king vision is worth a look too. Its much easier to use, spray on/ wipe over...its That easy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I applied H2GO about a month ago and I've not really had chance to see what it was like driving in rain until this morning.
If you are reading this and are considering H2GO, here is some footage of the water behaviour. 



There was no need to use wipers above 50mph.


----------

